# Rear sunshades in e46 touring



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Some pics of the rear sunshades that install in the e46 touring. (Link to the sedan photos is here).

They worked great on a trip up to the Mogollon Rim near Payson, Arizona.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Cool! How much were these and do you have part numbers for them?

I don't suppose you know if they also make one for the windows in the cargo compartment?


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

dlloyd1975 said:


> Cool! How much were these and do you have part numbers for them?
> 
> I don't suppose you know if they also make one for the windows in the cargo compartment?


The part number was in the post in the link. I'm not aware of any shades for the cargo area. If you find them, please post.

The price was around $200, minus the 'CCA discount.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Uter,

Who did you order them from and when?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

we'll have to get those...

actually I'm headed right now to go pick up our wagon from the tint shop


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Hmmm. I agree with atyclb.

Any chance that there is an E39 Touring version?

:dunno: 


-


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Uter,
> 
> Who did you order them from and when?
> 
> Thanks!


My local BMW dealer ordered them when I gave him the part number that was posted in the sedan sun shade thread (see the link in the first post of this thread).

They're OEM parts. Only problem is that it takes a minute to sort out where the clips go. Overall, very easy.

My only complaint is that I feel my vision over my left shoulder is a slightly reduced when I look to check the passing lane before merging.


----------



## whitewagon (Mar 8, 2004)

uter said:


> My local BMW dealer ordered them when I gave him the part number that was posted in the sedan sun shade thread (see the link in the first post of this thread).
> 
> They're OEM parts. Only problem is that it takes a minute to sort out where the clips go. Overall, very easy.
> 
> My only complaint is that I feel my vision over my left shoulder is a slightly reduced when I look to check the passing lane before merging.


You should get one of those spilt mirrors which covers your blind spot. P/N 51168250438 I believe.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Hmmm. I agree with atyclb.
> 
> Any chance that there is an E39 Touring version?
> 
> ...


Yes, there is -- for E39 touring:

Rear window - L 51 16 7 110 235
Rear window - R 51 16 7 110 236
Small fixed panel - L 51 16 8 208 705
Small fixed panel - R 51 16 8 208 706
plus a number of smaller hardware parts


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Hmmm. I agree with atyclb.
> 
> Any chance that there is an E39 Touring version?
> 
> ...


Yup, they even retract into the door. Won't be $200 though!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Scott ZHP said:


> Yup, they even retract into the door. Won't be $200 though!


Excellent! I will check with my parts department and see what the cost is.



-


----------



## freq019 (Dec 4, 2002)

that's cool but I think I'll just go for the tint job, but thanks for posting the info and pics :thumbup:


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

I just installed the rear seat sun shades in my touring. The right (rechts) clips were labeled RVO, RVU, and RHM. The left (links) clips were labeled LVO, LVU, LHM. Based on the info shown at the sedan install linked above, I assumed the VO and VU clips were to installed on the leading edge of the window 60mm away from the top and bottom edges of the window respectively. The HM clips seemed to fit the middle of the trailing edges of the window.

The $141 price tag (from Pacific) is certainly steep but the shades are a lot more elegant than poorly fitting and constantly falling Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle sun shades suction cupped to the inside of the glass. I would gladly pay a similar amount for a set of cargo area sun shades. Anyone have any leads?


Ed


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

teamdfl said:


> I just installed the rear seat sun shades in my touring. The right (rechts) clips were labeled RVO, RVU, and RHM. The left (links) clips were labeled LVO, LVU, LHM. Based on the info shown at the sedan install linked above, I assumed the VO and VU clips were to installed on the leading edge of the window 60mm away from the top and bottom edges of the window respectively. The HM clips seemed to fit the middle of the trailing edges of the window.


I would guess the German would be:xVO = ... vorne oben (top front)
xVU = ... vorne unten (bottom front)
xHM = ... hinten mitte (middle rear)​


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

Anyone have a PDF of the installation instructions or can offer a quick how-to right here? I just got the box in the mail with no instructions and want to install them.

Thanks


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

santiago said:


> Anyone have a PDF of the installation instructions or can offer a quick how-to right here? I just got the box in the mail with no instructions and want to install them.
> 
> Thanks


My EBA CD isnt in front of me, send me a PM as a reminder and I'll post the touring PDF tonight.


----------

